# Print Module



## HibbyAl (Nov 4, 2018)

I have just installed the XPS printer driver for my Pro9000 MarkII printer and I have white lines appearing across the image in IJ XPS Print Preview. There is however no problem printing out i.e. no lines appear. It' s just irritating .... any ideas. Preview screen using the standard print driver is ok.

Am I right in believing the 16-bit check box in 'Print Job' only appears on a MAC and not Windows? I assume XPS driver provides 16-bit.

I also installed Canon's Print Studio Pro Ver 1.4.1 which is available from Canon Support for my printer. Unfortunately when activating from File/Plug-in Extras a message appears telling me it cannot find CNPSPOPN.exe???

Any help appreciated.


----------



## davidedric (Nov 5, 2018)

Don't know, but I installed the xps drivers yesterday on a Pixma MG 7550, and found the same thing.  Haven't chased it further

Dave


----------



## HibbyAl (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi Dave thanks for reply.

Sorry that you're experiencing the same XPS print preview white lines. Whilst I haven't resolved this problem I do have a work around for Canon Print Studio Pro which you may be able to download from Canon Support. Please refer back to my previous thread where I outlined the problem. I resolved the problem by opening the downloaded Print Studio Pro folder and copying the CNPSPOPN.exe file into the CNPSPPILR.lrdevplugin folder. Hey presto on adding the plug-in I was able to launch Studio successfully from File/Plug-in Extras in Lightroom. Why you need to carry this process out I've no idea but it works. Best of all no irritating with lines in the preview.

Alan


----------



## davidedric (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm not sure my modest printer qualifies for Studio Pro!
More annoyingly, I have just discovered (at the wrong time!) that installing the xps drivers disables/deletes the all-in-1's scanning capability, so I had to go searching for the Canon driver to restore it.  When I've recovered, I may just reinstall the printer with the old drivers.

Dave


----------

